

Society tends to think narcissists are good leaders - trustfundbaby
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/08/17/narcissists-look-like-good-leaders-but-are-they/

======
doublesprout
Every time someone makes a 'society thinks' post, I mentally replace those
words with 'you think'. And then I make mental self-corrections.

I didn't find much to correct for, though. You can't look for the opposite of
narcissism to recognize leaders. And the startup community does a good job of
encouraging alternative measures of skill.

------
jkmcf
Worked great for Rome. Oh wait...

Drat, Joshua Northey in the freakonomics comments already pointed that out.

~~~
rjd
You say that like you don't have an ancestor room in your house :)

I also refute any study involving only 150 people to describe human nature.

